# Adjustable router mount



## Johnmolding (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi

I am going to make some curved crown mold with a constant curvature; both positive and negative.I've been drawing plans for an adjustable mount for my Porter-Cable 1/2".

However; why re-invent if someone has a good plan for one. I will have a pivoting platform for the walnut stock. I want to position the router both inside the curve, and for a different piece, on the outside of the curve.

+) and

)+

The first is for a curve in the crown mold at the ceiling.

The second is for a china closet that will be in the same "corner".

Does anyone have a simple plan for a router mount that is adjustable: vertically, horizontally and the orientation varying the angle of the axis of the router from the horizontal? Then, I want to move this mount/router from the "inside" of the curved crown mold to the "outside", with new stock, for the other piece.

John


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

John, Here is a couple links that may help. I would use ideas from both and make my own jig(hav'nt had a need yet).

Router Edge and Template Guides - Combination Arched Fluting Jig & Edge Guide

WoodworkersEdge.com Tool Tip - Making Gooseneck Moldings


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's just one more jig you can make and use some bearings off your other router bits..
It works like the Eagle jig Rusty posted but it will cost you peanuts to make...


========


----------



## Johnmolding (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you so much. Much useful info.

John


----------



## Johnmolding (Oct 1, 2010)

Rusty

Thanl you so much. Very useful info.

John


----------

